
Satya Nadella just fixed Microsoft’s biggest problem - rmason
https://besttech.io/satya-nadella-just-fixed-microsofts-biggest-problem-82e29fe03df2#.tcl736h1j
======
peterkshultz
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12098214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12098214)

